# Zoom Q2HD



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

A little while back I picked up a little video camera to record the band at gigs.

Cellphone/digital cameras aren't great at gigs because their mic's aren't very good at loud volumes.
This little guy is pretty damn good.

It has 3 little mics placed in a mic ball at the top of the camera that record front and ambient noise it can handle our band gigs. Mic input volume can be set for auto gain or manually set it. 
I usually manually set it very very low and increase the volume during video editing later on.
Most of the video's I post are pretty much direct recordings from the camera but gone though a little volume tweaks and add the band banner.

It records in *.mov format only though, so I use my Ipad to edit the files after moving them from my PC to google dropbox, etc. 
I actually spend more time transferring files because of Apple's crappy File management systems

Bottom line, It's a great little camera for recording gigs. 
I hook it up to a USB adaptor and plug it in, press record, and play away, then edit the video(s) following week. 

I like it better than my TASCAM mic adaptor for my iPad.

http://www.zoom.co.jp/products/q2hd


----------

